# Gothenburg warm-up video



## asterope (30 March 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/gothenburg-warm-video-causes-heated-debate-online-531012

There's a link to the video at the bottom of the article - really horrible riding! Not sure if I'm allowed to name rider here but I've always really really liked her, so this is especially disappointing...


----------



## lindsay1993 (30 March 2016)

Poor horse. It didn't do anything wrong, it just tripped! It must be a very tolerant horse, mine would dump anyone immediately for that awful riding! Horrible woman. :-( 

Ps. It also looks like she goes to yank the poor thing in the mouth again, just as it cuts to the slo-mo version.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 March 2016)

That's nasty he just tripped.


----------



## Booboos (30 March 2016)

The whole thing is very weird, I don't understand the rider's actions at all. If my horse had tripped like that I'd be off, checking him and seeing the vet.


----------



## dibbin (30 March 2016)

I was just about to post about this. Very uncomfortable viewing, the horse did absolutely nothing wrong and actually did a remarkable job of saving himself and his rider from a splat!

ETA - I'm with Booboos, I'd have been straight off after a trip like that to get him checked over.


----------



## Shadowdancing (30 March 2016)

Horrible display of temper...
1- the horse actually did nothing wrong, just missed its footing. It was not seeking to be disobedient or evade the rider. Therefore I cannot see why any form of punishment should be administered. 
2- If for some reason I cannot see the rider decided a correction was appropriate this should be instant. The rider waited too long to react. She was probably prevented from reacting immediately by checking the horse was ok. If this is the case, then it is the oldest rule in the book that any attempt at correction must be abandoned as the horse won't understand what behaviour has upset the rider- as it is the confusion is evident when the rider chooses to boot and yank anyway!
3- Abusing the horse's mouth is surely accepted as a no go among anyone who knows horses?
4- The rider continues to boot and yank at the horse some time after the incident, demonstrating a lack of reflection and self control. So she can't even be excused as acting in the heat of the moment.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2016)

Makes one wonder what she gets up to at home.  She has been named elsewhere and appears to be a very high profile rider.


----------



## asterope (30 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Makes one wonder what she gets up to at home.  She has been named elsewhere and appears to be a very high profile rider.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look and she's been named quite widely now and has responded - http://equnews.com/miscellaneous/fe...d-cup-incident-concerning-penelope-leprevost/


----------



## Shadowdancing (30 March 2016)

If she wanted to wake the horse up a few short sharp transitions may have been more beneficial than a sock in the mouth?


----------



## asterope (30 March 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			If she wanted to wake the horse up a few short sharp transitions may have been more beneficial than a sock in the mouth?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you'd think she'd know that... As AdorableAlice said, I'd hate to see how she trains at home. I'm so disappointed - I always thought she was a really good, really elegant and effective rider!


----------



## lindsay1993 (30 March 2016)

asterope said:



			Just had a look and she's been named quite widely now and has responded - http://equnews.com/miscellaneous/fe...d-cup-incident-concerning-penelope-leprevost/

Click to expand...

She wanted to 'wake him up'....... By repeatedly yanking him in the mouth, well after the incident. Horses stumble- end of! 
The rest of the article seems to focus on the fact that the horse wasn't injured and was passed by the vet. Nothing much said about the fact that it was completely horrific riding by her. 
It seems to sound as though terrible riding, verging on cruelty, is acceptable as long as the horse shows no physical injuries.  :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Shadowdancing (30 March 2016)

asterope said:



			Yep, you'd think she'd know that... As AdorableAlice said, I'd hate to see how she trains at home. I'm so disappointed - I always thought she was a really good, really elegant and effective rider!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed completely. Am very disappointed too.


----------



## rachk89 (30 March 2016)

Very bad rider. How does kicking it then tugging it's mouth get it to wake up? Very stupid girl who should be banned to make her sure she learns her lesson.


----------



## junglefairy (30 March 2016)

Pathetic riding. Does anyone know whether she was disciplined?


----------



## hackneylass2 (31 March 2016)

I'm not sure if her actions or her pathetic statement afterwards left me more sickened!  Absolutely pathetic and more like a toddler tantrum than a high level rider.


----------



## Princess16 (31 March 2016)

Despicable woman a disgrace to top level riding. 

Glad she's been named and shamed!


----------



## DW Team (31 March 2016)

The named and shamed one has apologised.  Ummm and this is supposed to make it right?  I think not.  I had a look around her Facebook and official web site. I am so tempted to contact all her sponsors a rider of international standard should be setting and example.  I hate to think what she does at home to this poor stallion if she can do that in a fit of temper in the collecting ring.  If she was that concerned about the horse any normal horseman would have dismounted and checked the horse over but what did she do but turn her heals in wellie him and then jab him hard in the mouth not once but several times .  She should be banned for a some time.  After all look what happened to our British rider for a little blood in the mouth.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2016)

DW Teams point is a good one.
That is IMO far far worse than a rub on the mouth causing a bit of rub or the riders leg causing a spur rub.
She lost her temper because the horse was switched off and clumsy then having suffered a loss of control she continued to have a go at the the horse at seemingly random times .
Really nasty to watch .


----------



## Booboos (31 March 2016)

It was a massive stumble and the horse was very clever not to fall over further, I understand why she got scared but I would have given the horse a huge pat after that! Yanking it in the mouth was pure revenge for her fright and had nothing to do with waking the horse up.


----------



## MagicMelon (31 March 2016)

Horrid riding and shows her temper too, hate to think what she does at home if she behaves like this in full view of the public   Booting a horse in the ribs and yanking in the mouth at all (let alone to the extent she did it) is not acceptable, whether she was "waking him up" or not... poor horse, looks like a really nice genuine boy too - he'd have to be to put up with that. The horse wasn't even clumsy as such, he just tripped because she had him on a really long rein just lolloping along on his nose.


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 April 2016)

It will all be smoothed over no doubt.  Time the powers that be in most sports grew a pair and called out such behaviour with bans and fines.  I am still in disbelief over her lame  explanation/apology.


----------



## Nightingale (8 April 2016)

I've only just seen this - can't believe she had the audacity to do this in public - she knew she was being watched. I agree with the comment that said if she's happy to behave like this when she's 'on display' god knows how she behaves behind closed doors...


----------



## Astra (25 April 2016)

Looks like you were right about it being smoothed over hackneylass2...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...thenburg-warm-up-fei-no-further-action-533578


----------

